# Multi-Cardreader funktioniert nicht



## zippir (15. März 2004)

Hallo erstmal.

Ich habe einen 6+2+1-Cardreader von KMElektronik. Man kann sechs Kartenformate lesen und zudem hat man zweimal USB und einmal Firewire. Selbes Gerät habe ich zu Hause und auf der Arbeit. Zu Hause funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Nur auf der Arbeit habe ich Probleme irgendeine Karte lesen zu können. USB und Firewire funktionieren, aber es kann keine Karte gelesen werden bzw. ich habe keine Wechsellaufwerke im Explorer.

Ist nun das Gerät defekt oder irgendwelche Einstellungen in Windows XP verkehrt? Was muss ich im letzteren Fall denn eigentlich aktivieren oder deaktivieren? 

Hat jemand Ideen oder sogar Lösungen?


----------



## CyHome (20. März 2004)

*richtig angeschlossen?*

Hallo.. hast du die Anschlüsse auch richtig auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?
Vielleicht hast du kabel verdreht oder sowas!

Unter WinXP kannst Du da leider nichts einstellen! Also mal Kabel checken oder den Card-Reader in einem anderen PC einbauen!

Und wenn dann noch nichts ist... na dann würde ich mal Garantietausch machen lassen!


----------



## zippir (21. März 2004)

Kabel sind natürlich richtig dran. Sonst hätte ich ja auch mit USB und Firewire Probleme. 

Mittlerweile habe ich einige Gespräche mit Leuten gehabt, die mir gesagt haben, dass der Cardreader Probleme mit dem Timing des Boards bekommen könnte. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde Montag das Gerät abgeben und ein anderes kaufen.

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## server (21. März 2004)

Hi,

Hast du schon mal versucht, das Laufwerk an einen anderen USB Anschluss zu stecken? Wie siehts mit den Treibern aus?
Am besten ist, du steckst das Gerät ab und je nachdem, was in der Anleitung steht zuerst die Treiber installieren und dann das Gerät anstecken oder umgekehrt.


----------



## zippir (21. März 2004)

Alles schon probiert. 

Gerät abgesteckt neugestartet und Gerät wieder dran = keine Funktion
Andere USB-Ports = keine Funktion
neueste Treiber = keine Funktion
ältere Treiber = keine Funktion

Habe schon im Kopf das Thema abgeschlossen. Morgen gehts zum Laden.

danke an alle


----------

